# Some of My Fish



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

The first picture is my Pleco. I just got him about a month and a half ago. I was walking around trying to decide what pleco to get when I though I decided and went to get the guy there when all of a sudden I see this pleco swimming around like a normal fish. It was so funny and I bought him instead. He is such a funny guy, he eats food from the top of the tank and literally lays on his back at the top to eat the food, sometimes he does a full circle. He lays on his back for quite some time. 

Next is my Balas. I've had them for about 6 months now and they were just babies when I got them. It's amazing how fast they grow. They are a great fish to have, not shy at all and full of energy. They even take food from my hands.


The last one is my OB Pea****. His name is Patches. He's the best I have to say. Always active and on the go. He has to be the smartest fish I have ever owned, very responsive about what's going on outside of the tank. When I sit and watch TV by his tank he never leaves my side and stay's by me.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Great pics, love your setup! What size is your tank?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I used to have a pleco that ate the same way! he would beat all of the other fish to the top and eat up most of the food~ LOL - nice tank you have an great pics!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweet shot on the pleco! Most impressive!


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

you got a pic of the whole tank?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

cool, jeeez whats got into the pleco?


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

> Great pics, love your setup! What size is your tank?


Thanks! The bala tank with the pleco is a 75 gallon, I have a 75 gallon tropical with another pleco, the pea**** is in a 30 gallon, I have puffers in a 10 gallon. Im on to my last tank, a 150 gallon for my 4 balas and pleco because they will need a bigger tank.



> you got a pic of the whole tank?


I'll take some today and post them this afternoon. 

I have to say the pleco is a goof ball. He's always doing some kind of new weird trick.


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, here are my tanks:

*Tropical Fish (75 gallon)*





*Balas (75 Gallon)*





*Couple Africans - (30 Gallon) Patche's Tank - Pea**** & Pip - Lab*


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Is your one tank full of guppies?


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

> Is your one tank full of guppies?


Yes, LOL. What some? I have to bring some to the LSF, it's getting out of hand. I gave some away but I have to start bringing a ton in. I called and they said they would take them as a donation.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I like guppiesd might get some for the house


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

I like guppies too, even though they are common there still cute.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I was plannign on filling my 20 G with males, all different colors! They're just so pretty!


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

I bet that would be a pretty tank. My mom has a 10 gallon filled with guppies, it's quite pretty.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots, I love the wood pieces you've got in your tropical tank


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Doodles?? Are you doodles?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Doodles?? Are you doodles?


I believe so, the bala tank looks familiar


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, Im Doodles, LOL. I lost all my info and my computer crashed. But yep, Im Doodles.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

In that case, :hi: back!


----------

